# Where to buy 'Sea mountain’ rock?



## Bahrah (6 May 2012)

Whilst browsing through PFK online I came across a really nice aquascape (see link). 

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/c ... p?sid=4864

I was particularly impressed by the rock used and would like to use it in the rescape of my tank. The rock type used was 'Sea mountain’ rock from Aquadeco of Germany. 

I have visited the Aquadeco website and it would appear that they only sell to retailers.

The normal online distributors don't seem to stock it, does anyone know where I might be able to get hold of it?

Cheers

Bahrah


----------



## LancsRick (6 May 2012)

Looks a bit like what I've seen labelled as "Ocean" rock, although that's nicer it has to be said. Looks like some sort of dense sedimentary rock?

That's a fantastic article though, thanks for flagging it up! I honestly don't know how they manage to keep the water clear when they're planting the plants with water in the tank, at that point I usually turn my crystal water into cloudy at best!

Nice trick with the newspaper and plastic sheet when filling to avoid disrupting the layout I just pour REALLY slowly, so it takes ages.


----------



## viktorlantos (7 May 2012)

I would check with the forum sponsors as they probably also get their stones from this place. They may can get you with their next shipment.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (7 May 2012)

I would say its same as pagoda rock available from several sponsor website on here. Try AE, they might have it. I do know few shops in London who stock them but none of them got online shops.


----------



## viktorlantos (7 May 2012)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> I would say its same as pagoda rock available from several sponsor website on here. Try AE, they might have it. I do know few shops in London who stock them but none of them got online shops.



Pagoda stone is a layered stone with more white color in it and a bit of an orange.

Thist stone which is on the link frequently called as Manten stone in the aquascaping world. It's grey and looks more like boulder with fine textures on it. Has lighter color than Seiryu but heavy and larger pieces.

The hard part of this is to handpick the best from a very heavy and large shipment.


----------

